# Focus bikes



## The Walrus (9 Mar 2011)

I'm about to buy a Specialized Rockhopper 29er but have been told to consider a Focus Redskin that is about 15% cheaper. I'm not looking for a bargain but a saving is always good but no nothing much about Focus bikes. 

Does anyone have any knowledge on Focus or opinions on a comparison between the two bikes?

Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2011)

Focus bikes by and large are very good bikes. Always score high in reviews. (google is your friend here)
There is also the advantage of buying one from Wiggle and you get 30 day trial if I remember correctly.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Apr 2011)

On the road side I have a Focus Cayo Pro, and a Focus Mares AX 1.0 which is set up for commuting. As for MTB's, I used to have a Focus Raven Extreme carbon MTB. It was a cracking bike and I only sold it to get back into road bikes.
Focus bikes offer fantastic value for money. They are very well built and I have not had any issues with any of my bikes at all.
Pictures on websites don't do any bikes justice IMO, and Wiggle is no exception in this regard. Every Focus bike I've bought has blown me away when I've unpacked it as they look even better in real life.
I would recommend Focus bikes to anyone.


----------



## e-rider (5 Apr 2011)

Focus bikes are German and very very popular in Germany. Wiggle is the only UK supplier. Designed and assembled in Hamburg, Germany. Frames probably built in the far east like all the rest!

I have a Focus Cayo road bike and it's very nice and was a real bargain price. The frame geometries are typically more European than North American (ie. a bit more race orientated)


----------

